# Need a large quantity of Java Fern



## doctordun (Jul 30, 2006)

I am looking for a good quantity of Java Fern for my 120 gallon Goldfish only tank. I have lots of driftwood in it, but all plants I try get eaten.
I've read that Java Fern is the best to use with Goldfish and grows fast enough, if you have enough in the tank, to stay ahead of the goldfish appetites.

Most places sell a single plant with several leaves and are quite pricey. I am looking for a whole bunch of plants, to kind of overwhelm the tank with live plants.
I have two 30 gallon tanks with a nice variety of plants that do quite well. They have all tropical fish.
I just don't have much Java Fern.

Does anyone know who might sell in quantity and at a reasonable price?
Or is there a member with a lot, they might be trying to unload.

Thank you all in advance.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

SUE at A-Z aquatic's in Royce city TX. $3.99 eachand they have 3-7 leafs on them. she sales mother plants too. https://www.facebook.com/azaquatic/posts/in-stock-noweb-texas/397651561105536/

or try. aquariumplants.com


----------



## Sherryazure (Jun 20, 2003)

doctordun said:


> I am looking for a good quantity of Java Fern for my 120 gallon Goldfish only tank. I have lots of driftwood in it, but all plants I try get eaten.
> I've read that Java Fern is the best to use with Goldfish and grows fast enough, if you have enough in the tank, to stay ahead of the goldfish appetites.
> 
> Most places sell a single plant with several leaves and are quite pricey. I am looking for a whole bunch of plants, to kind of overwhelm the tank with live plants.
> ...


............................................

Perhaps look at the Anubias family as well. (even tougher leaves). They would do well attached to your driftwood (I just used black tie twist which one can buy online in a roll). (the "roots" can not be buried) They are actually Rhizomes that attach to rocks or wood near river systems such as near waterfalls - time spent underwater and out of water).

There are a great many varieties - a lovely plant MHO.

This Moscow aquarist explains the various Anubias (some are NOT suitable for the average aquarium - they grow out of water - and often sold wrongly at major pet stores along with houseplants - ugh). Some of the attachments are from his page (enlarged) some entire backgrounds!

https://toptropicals.com/html/toptropicals/articles/aqua/anubias_en.htm

Eugene Zagnitko is a high-skilled specialist in aquatic bio-systems area. He is an author of a number of original methods and techniques providing long-lasting, stable existing of closed water systems, mastered methods of breeding various difficult in rearing fish species. Keeping and propagation of aquatic plants is the area of his special interest. He elaborated different ways for adaptation of some marginal plants to be kept submerged, and an effective ferriferous fertilizer formula, offered a way of "black-beard" algae extirpation. He is also an expert in aquarium decoration, aquatic landscaping.

...................................

https://images.search.yahoo.com/yhs...=yhs-mozilla-100&hspart=mozilla&hsimp=yhs-100

Goldfish DO need greens in their diet - along with gravel to help "chew" their food. Cooked peas or softer plants (cheap, floating) can be used for that purpose.

https://puregoldfish.com/plants/

I have not had aquariums since I left NYC so you might want to check at Aqubid. (I once obtained buckets of the rare and beautiful narrow leaf java fern and attached them to wood forms in a long narrow aquarium.) Ebay, even Amazon sells plants.

https://www.aquabid.com/

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=Anubias+plants&_sacat=0

These plants do have a temperature range (and most now raised in greenhouses - out of water actually) but Java Fern and Anubias are hot tropical plants while Goldfish do better in lower temps - so find a range in between for the best of both flora and fauna.

And last, my largest aquarium @ 75 gallons (always changing, lol) had wood with java moss growing on it. I made attachments (those black suction cups as for heaters so on) by drilling a hole at one end of the wood and with a tie twist attached some of the wood higher up and let it "drape" down into the floor or even float (depending on the shape of the wood).

You can also get flat slate slabs, and attach the wood to them and left them drift upward (drill holes, use underwater cement so on - what ever it takes) Cover the slab with gravel. There are all sorts of arrangements one can do.

Rocks can be used alone as well. Biotype of the white cloud mountain minnow.

https://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/features/articles/how-to-set-up-a-white-cloud-biotope

Goldfish as well (if one does NOT want plants) but again need greens in their diet (most fish do).






Sorry if I send too much information - tons of links over a lifetime, retired and old and which to pass them along.

The Globe Aqaurium took me years to find the actual source of what they were. In NYC there was a plastic place and I bought two that were left (one large one smaller). They were placed on a wood form with a hole (all you need to balance them, fill slowly and adjust) the other was on a chinese plant stand that had a hole (on the floor)

Found the link in old saved bookmarks. They are actually lamps for street lights!

http://www.complast.com/BALLS/GLOBES/index.htm

Best to you.

A. The first image is of Anubius (forget variety but common) attached to wood - image out of water to take photo to sell - slate base).. 
B. Java moss on wood (red wood I bought when in CA)
C. Various Anubias and Java moss on woods. Some attached to walls of the aquarium to "float downward" as if along a riverbank
D. Suction cups (and parts of heater attachments - bought them somewhere online as parts)
E. Huge bowl (found out they are plastic lamp shades) with wood, java moss, Anubias and one lucky orange betta female. Natural indirect sunlight - heater hidden below.


----------



## Sherryazure (Jun 20, 2003)

More on Anubias (images from the article links)

https://toptropicals.com/html/toptropicals/articles/aqua/anubias_en.htm

https://anubias-engl.blogspot.com/


----------



## Sherryazure (Jun 20, 2003)

Link to Giant (and smaller Globes) as in the following image. The water looks murky (my bad photography) but it was crystal clear). Balanced and only ONE betta in it. I used the old fashioned Dr. Innes method of aquarium set up (adding plants slowly and later fish slowly to allow the bio "bugs" to adjust and gwow).

Link below to a product called bio digesters. (does not replace a tad of taking water off the bottom and replacing with fresh, like when it rains. I would use heated, ph adjusted, filtered water - NYC water was nasty - I kept in large garbage tubs and just dribble it in from the top - no rash adjustments for the occupants) but keeps the aquarium water crystal clear.

Called biodigesters for ponds but the person with whom I spoke sold me a smaller amount (think someone on one of the older aquarium sites bought it in bulk and sold it in smaller quantities). Link below.

http://www.complast.com/BALLS/GLOBES/index.htm

BioDigesters - "The Natural Alternative to Chemicals"

http://www.biodigesters.net/

Put a small pinch (teeny) in cup of same aquarium water - let sit then put into filter. Use as needed (each water partial so on)... a teeny bit goes a long long way. You will see little bugs hopping, swimming, zooming about in a few days - harmless and beneficial bio cultures!


----------

